# My try with amano shrimp babies



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Hatched 2 days ago and now in my salt water rearing tank. Pretty happy with everthing , wish me luck.:bigsmile:


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Really cool~ please keep us posted~~


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! Don't believe I've seen someone post pics of the process.

What's the salinity?


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats amazing!. please update with more pics!


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 2 a couple men down but water at 78 deg ,salinity about 33 ppt, light 24 hrs , to grow algae ,slowly siphoning left over swimmers from the fresh water tank today. The little tank makes it hard to keep salinity steady but I'm taking my sweet time . Will take pics again tomorrow.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

cool, following


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

*Day 3 babies kickin it everthing seems steady*


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry about the pics im still figuring this out .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting these. Very cool project. Best of luck my friend.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooooo... cool project, keep us updated!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Seems a lot of work. =/

I have a berried Amano shrimp in my 45 gallon and I dunno what to do with it.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

So one week and it seems like I have had very few casualties. Just did 20 % water change with a little algae and water out of my other tank. FYI i believe the Fluval sea hydrometer to be a little off after sitting in the salt tank for a while, rinsed it with fresh and it seemed better. So far so good. Keep you posted.


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

wow great work! keep us posted i would really like to see the progress of the little ones!


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

It sure is a lot of work outsider and a bigger rearing tank would make it alot easier to control salinity. As i found out mine was just over 36 ppt and i had a 60 - 70 % loss &#55357;&#56866; .I have approx 20- 30 remaining but i will try again as i have 2 berried amanos in my other tank right now and i have a little better idea of how to do this. I will get some pics again in a day or two of the survivors.


----------



## matedogg (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I'm pretty disappointed as my last survivors passed . Some had even started to move slightly horizontal which I assume means I was close. Like I said before I will try again once my other amano are ready .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad to hear. I've read Amano are tricky to rear from babies.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow, I've never seen anyone even try to breed these guys. If you ever grow any out please PM me, I love these little guys


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Any more tips or tricks as I also have a berried female at the moment and would like to try rearing them. Is it easier to separate the female now to a rearing tank then remove her after the eggs hatch take her out and start the increase in salinity?









What are the best options?

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

A little late on the reply, but I found this article with information that might answer some question 
https://gabhar.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/breeding-amano/



Sean's Ponds said:


> Any more tips or tricks as I also have a berried female at the moment and would like to try rearing them. Is it easier to separate the female now to a rearing tank then remove her after the eggs hatch take her out and start the increase in salinity?
> 
> View attachment 119690
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

greatdanes said:


> A little late on the reply, but I found this article with information that might answer some question
> https://gabhar.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/breeding-amano/


Thank you for the link, I am dividing my shrimp up this weekend and might keep the Amano's separate for a while. I have 7 of them at present and two females are constantly berried so I will give it a shot with the information from that site.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm jealous! I wish it was feasible and affordable for me to do that! I have so many pregnant females in my 90G, but it's impossible for me to spot the fry. Do you think it's possible to rear the fry without a filter in a small breeding box without a filter, and with a hydrometer to measure the salinity? If not I was thinking a large jar from Home Sense should suffice. I've seen killifishes breed in them.


----------

